

Women in (Software) Engineering: Part I - bdr
http://www.quora.com/Tracy-Chou/Women-in-Software-Engineering-Part-I

======
klaut
I completely disagree with her and I am tired of hearing this same complaining
all the time. I am a woman, I am a software engineer and I've never
experienced any sort of special treatment or being looked down upon or what
have you. As I replied to her on Quora, it must come down to what you are
focused on. If you are focused on finding proof of certain behaviour, you sure
will find it, no matter what reality is.

------
dnautics
there's no excuse! The concept of a compiling language was invented by a
woman.

